# Starting out Raw



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ok so I've been trying to catch up with everyone's raw stories and research and make notes. I actually decided to start sooner than later I am thinking of going to the health food store tmw and checking out what they have as well as the grocer and possibly the butcher. 

I read posts about starting out with chicken for a month and 1/2? Also how do I know if I'm feeding the right amount? I read that 2-3 oz per day (3 ice cube sized portions) How do I break up the meat into these smaller pieces if there is bone in it? 

I read mention of wings, legs, breasts, cornish hens etc. I think Brodysmom mentioned she buys 16oz cornish hens and cuts them into 8 pieces with meat and bone how did you cut it is it fairly easy?

If it's only required that Ninja gets 2-3oz per day how many wings or legs would I give? and is it broken up into 2 meals? He eats 2 meals now and since I am not switching them all over at once I would like him to stick to his 2 meal a day plan because he is such a food hound I don't want him to be devastated at dinner when the others are eating. 

I have a digital kitchen scale here so I can weigh everything out since I don't want to be over feeding my boy I just got him down in weight a bit and he needs to lose another pound at least. 


sorry if this sounds repeated some of this whole thing just confuses me


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> ok so I've been trying to catch up with everyone's raw stories and research and make notes. I actually decided to start sooner than later I am thinking of going to the health food store tmw and checking out what they have as well as the grocer and possibly the butcher.
> 
> I read posts about starting out with chicken for a month and 1/2? Also how do I know if I'm feeding the right amount? I read that 2-3 oz per day (3 ice cube sized portions) How do I break up the meat into these smaller pieces if there is bone in it?
> 
> ...


You don't have to do chicken for 1.5 months. Just a few weeks until stools are stable and they are eating well. For some dogs that might be 2 weeks. For some it might be closer to a month. You will become a student of your dog.  

You feed 2-3% of their correct, ideal weight. For Brody that is 2-3 ounces a day. Your mileage may vary.

Cornish hens can be cut easily with kitchen scissors. Or you can use a cleaver.

Yes, I buy a one pound hen and whack it up into 8 pieces. That way I have 2 ounce meals. You can also cut up chicken wings into 3 portions, the drumstick, the middle part that has the two long bones and the wing tip. Weigh them out at first until you can eye ball it and give him 2-3 ounces a day.

I cut the skin off for new dogs. It's hard to get the skin off wings, so just take kitchen scissors and do the best you can. 

During this transition phase, don't do kibble or treats. Put him solely on chicken/hens until he's eating well and pooping well. Then you can mix it up later.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja is 7.4lbs right now @ 3% it's 2.2 oz did I calculate that properly?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a calculator. Put in his IDEAL weight if you want him to lose a little and then it will calculate the daily amount for you.

http://www.raw4dogs.com/calculate.htm


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!! according to that calculator he needs to eat 1 oz for 1 meal or just about 2oz total. I'd like to get him down to 6lbs and see how that looks to determine if he needs to lose more. 

thanks so much for your time I am going to purchase some raw meat tmw so I will post the results and pics!!! very excited I am even teaching my mom about it she is seriously considering changing the mastiffs over as well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great! 2 ounces will be pretty easy to calculate. An ounce is about the size of an ice cube. Glad you have a scale as it's really easy to eyeball it and be off quite a bit. If he starts losing weight too fast, you can increase it. Some Chi's take more than 2% as their metabolism is fast. I've heard of some chi's that eat 5-7% of their weight daily. So just use that 2 ounces as a beginning guideline and adjust up from there. You want slow and steady weight loss, just like with people.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooo exciting!! Good luck starting. 

My 4 1/2-5lb pups ate 2-3oz a day. Matilda (just over 7lbs) required 4-5oz a day & Milo (he's 8 1/2lbs now) ate about 3-3.5oz a day and his metabolism & energy level is super low. 

I'd personally start out feeding Ninja 3oz a day & keep a close eye on his weight & adjust from there. That's JMO anyway.  Can't wait to hear how he does!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck if you want him to be alb I'd feed h 3-4 ounce a day 2-3 is for a 5 - 5 1/2 adult  it's really easy once you get goig just remember slow and steady and go by your dogs body condition and stools

Stools should be dark and firm and turn White over night ifthey come out whit ease up on the bone if too sloppy add more bone!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Ladies 

I slept in today so I am going to head out soon to the health food store to check out what they have! I will keep you posted!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Good Luck! Zoey is about 4.5# and gets about 2oz per day, I cut the hens into 1oz portions though got 16 different meals out of one the other day. She only needs bone every 5 or 6 meals each dog is different you will know by the poops, Zoey got constipated and didn't poop for almost 3 days, so we increased her boneless meals and she hasn't had a problem since.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey everyone Ninja has his first raw meal tonight  He LOVED it I put him in his cage with a 1oz piece of chicken thigh with bone the bone was small like the bone thats in a drumbstick. He literally nawed on it until it was done and crunched the bone down it took him like 20 mins to eat it too way beter then his instant gulp with kibble! 

I took pics but will add later as I have to go out for dinner!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay Ninja! So glad to hear he loved it & did so well on it. WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Hey everyone Ninja has his first raw meal tonight  He LOVED it I put him in his cage with a 1oz piece of chicken thigh with bone the bone was small like the bone thats in a drumbstick. He literally nawed on it until it was done and crunched the bone down it took him like 20 mins to eat it too way beter then his instant gulp with kibble!
> 
> I took pics but will add later as I have to go out for dinner!


That's fantastic! It's easy to see why it's so much more satisfying than kibble.... they can gnaw, tear, nibble the meat off and then crunch through the bones. So great to hear that he was such a good eater!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

He really really enjoyed it he started eating it instantly!! pics coming after big brother 

I knew he would be a good eater I swear that kid would eat anything he is OBSESSED with food!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

pics of Ninja chowing down!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

HAHAHAHA I just noticed he has red eyes in every photo he looks like he went nuts when he tasted raw meat hahahaha!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

he looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Go Ninja!!! He looked like he really enjoyed himself.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg I missed this!! He looks amazing the happiness in his face!!! Bless h he will be your beat friend now lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks again ladies!! Baby-Love has been sniffing around his cage when he's done eating she's getting ready to switch over hehehe 

Ninja hasn't pooed sinces he's started so tonight I'm going to give him chicken with no bone. He's so darn cute I'm anticipating his fresh breath kisses


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Has he pooed at all??? Watch that he doesn't get too soft poos. It's so natural for them baby is prob gagging for some


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes! Let us know how his poop is.  We raw feeders are weird that way. Always watching the poop.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Nope he hasn't pooped at all he's had 3 raw meals now first one was last night with bone in this morning again with bone in. Didn't poop all day today and he always goes in the mroning when I let him out so tonight I took the bone out and set it aside for later. Ill see if he poops tonight  and ill let u knpw how it is hehehe I'm used to talking aboit it constantly anyways being in the nursing field hahaha at least I can share it with non nursing people now hahaha


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Nope he hasn't pooped at all he's had 3 raw meals now first one was last night with bone in this morning again with bone in. Didn't poop all day today and he always goes in the mroning when I let him out so tonight I took the bone out and set it aside for later. Ill see if he poops tonight  and ill let u knpw how it is hehehe I'm used to talking aboit it constantly anyways being in the nursing field hahaha at least I can share it with non nursing people now hahaha


Wow, his body is utilizing that raw already. Fantastic. You will be amazed at his tiny little raw poops.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sadly excited about poo watch


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I'm sadly excited about poo watch


Me too Sarah. We are losers. HA.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

His poop was so tiny!!! Like half the size of my pinky hahahha and it was firm and a yellowish/white colour! he made mama proud lmao!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> His poop was so tiny!!! Like half the size of my pinky hahahha and it was firm and a yellowish/white colour! he made mama proud lmao!


That is perfect poop!!! Isn't it exciting?!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahah I was quite excited actually!!! This morning I gave him his raw chicken again with a small piece of bone I put it up in his cage then went back downstairs to clean up the kitchen and literally in 3 mins he was back down stairs he must have gulped his chicken! I'm goig to have to monitor him from now on with boneless pieces or pieces with smaller bones. I thought the gulping was all over with *sigh


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay for the poop

Tracy I'm proud of being a loser lol 

Daisy eats really fast unless it's a boney bit or minced which is hilarious coz mince is not really chew worthy but the wally nibbles it!!

I'm amazed at hiw quick his body has dealt with it well done ninja!! Have some meat on daisy hahaha


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Darn I typed out a whole reply and just noticed that it must not have went thru!!! Here we go again..

I was quite exciteed about the poop!!  u can add me to the Loser club  

he's starting to gulp again so looks like I'm gonna have to monitor his raw eating more closely! I gave him his chicken in his cage then went back downstairs to clean up the kitchen and literally within 3 mins he was downstairs back in the kitchen! He musta literally swallowed it withouit much chewing.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I would sit with him at meal time and hold his meat (like I did in that video) it just stops them from inhaling daisy goes through times btw


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Supervise him until he gets the hang of it. Sometimes its so exciting that they end up gulping it down and that's not good. You want them to gnaw on it and chew it. That's why some people with gulpers will feed BIG pieces. Like as big as their head. So they can't just inhale it. 

With that method, you let them eat a couple ounces off it, then trade up for something else - like a yummy treat or piece of cheese. I feel that this method is for experienced raw feeders because you can get into a resource guarding situation. The dog will start 'guarding' the meat because it's so high value and they don't want you trying to get it back. So definitely a case of knowing your dog.

Once he knows he's going to get the good stuff at every meal, he should stop being so greedy and slow down. But every dog is different.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol daisy is greedy and likes to run away with her food trying to swallow it but just imagine a 10 week old bombing it with a lump of chicken hanging out haha anyway I started chucking cheese at her but she use to eat it with the chicken in her mouth haha so I had to then just tell her off and dominate her she still tries it but isn't bad!!

I would hold it fr him tho


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Lol daisy is greedy and likes to run away with her food trying to swallow it but just imagine a 10 week old bombing it with a lump of chicken hanging out haha anyway I started chucking cheese at her but she use to eat it with the chicken in her mouth haha so I had to then just tell her off and dominate her she still tries it but isn't bad!!
> 
> I would hold it fr him tho


Daisy - you are a character and you LOVE your food that's for sure!!! I wish that Brody was as enthusiastic!! He is not as picky as he was by any means, but he still takes his time and has to thoroughly sniff everything and then he eats real dainty, one little bite at a time. ha ha.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried replying to this thread 3 times but it didn't go through on my phone for some reason  I'm trying again on my phone hopefully it works!!

Ok so when can I start ninja on other meats? We've had no problems with chicken other than he's swallowing it whole now then regurgitationg (sp?) It and eating it again. So I am monitoring him now while eating. 

I've been looking at weekly flyers coming in the mail what type of fish do I feed him? And do I get bonless filets or with the bone in? Confused about that because the bones are so small also what about turkey? They have whole turkeys on sale lately and when do I start with organs? Do I need to start adding them in now? I can't remember whta day I started feeding raw and its hard to check on this phone but I'm thinking 2-3 weeks ago now? 

Thanks in advance for your time and help everyone!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Daisy - you are a character and you LOVE your food that's for sure!!! I wish that Brody was as enthusiastic!! He is not as picky as he was by any means, but he still takes his time and has to thoroughly sniff everything and then he eats real dainty, one little bite at a time. ha ha.


I have 2 greedy pigs now lotus is just as bad she spins and everything eats as fast as her pin teeth will get through the bones!!!


Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I tried replying to this thread 3 times but it didn't go through on my phone for some reason  I'm trying again on my phone hopefully it works!!
> 
> Ok so when can I start ninja on other meats? We've had no problems with chicken other than he's swallowing it whole now then regurgitationg (sp?) It and eating it again. So I am monitoring him now while eating.
> 
> ...


If his poos are ok u can start introducing other meats slowly one bite at a time with his chicken until it's a whole meal of chicken. Once you have introduced lots of meats you can then start on organ a bite at a time but feed it with bones coz organ can givethem really runny stools


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I tried replying to this thread 3 times but it didn't go through on my phone for some reason  I'm trying again on my phone hopefully it works!!
> 
> Ok so when can I start ninja on other meats? We've had no problems with chicken other than he's swallowing it whole now then regurgitationg (sp?) It and eating it again. So I am monitoring him now while eating.
> 
> ...


Ninja has done soooooooooo well!! Are you seeing some nice changes yet? Is he getting a little leaner?

A friend of mine posted these pics of her dogs teeth just ONE WEEK after feeding raw. Amazing difference!

RAW diet results!! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I think you can start other meats now. Go to whatever you want. I would probably do pork next as it's mild. Or turkey. Just do one bite WITH the chicken he's been used to until you see how he handles it. Next time, two bites and decrease the chicken until he's had a whole meal of the new meat. Keep him on it for a week or so and then go to another protein. 

You can start organs the same way. Just one teensy fingernail sized bite of liver along with a familiar meat. I use beef or bison liver and kidney for my organs as they are easy to find. I do whole organ meals on the weekend, but you will have to work up to that. Save the organs until last. Wait until he's had several different proteins, several more weeks at least.

For fish - try to pick an oily fish that is rich in omega 3's such as salmon, mackerel, sardines, smelt, or fresh tuna. Trout, catfish, tilapia are fine as an occasional meal, but they aren't high in omega 3's at all so they are just for variety. Feed a whole fish if you can find it. (Obviously not a whole salmon! ha! But you can leave the skin and fat on.) 

I usually can't find fish and Brody isn't a big fan, so I don't feed it very often. When I do, I either give him canned salmon or mackerel or canned sardines. He likes them OK, but they are not a favorite. That's alright, there are plenty of other meats that he does like.

You can probably start supplementing with omega 3 oils (salmon oil or fish oil) if you want. Grizzly is a reputable brand. Or you can just get human fish oil pills and drain them onto a plate and let him lick it off. I do fish oil a couple times a week. If you feed grass finished beef, you don't need to. Or if you feed lots of oily fish. But if you use grocery store meats, it's good to supplement. 

Keep us posted! 

Keep your ratios at 80/10/10 over the long haul.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for both of your replies! Where do I start? Lol ok so his teeth are a lighter yelow but not white yet! He will never bite me if I tried to take it away but he may swallow it probably not a piece as big as his head but wouldn't the meat go bad even if I kept refridgeratinbg it after since he only gets a small amount? He hasn't lost any weight he's the same actually but he has a lot more energy I mean he was pretty hyper before but now he zooms around all day lol especially since its WAY! Too hot here to walk him he doesn't even want to move out on a walk he's so hot and he has barley any hair lol! Luckily we have a large back yard and him and baby and prada chase each other around it. 

I may have to cut him back a bit more since he's maintaining the same weight but imo he looks more cut. I will try and take a pic of him standing and see if it looks any diff in pics. 

I just went to the grocer and picked up a whole bunch of chicken it was $1.99 a lb on sale! So I think I may keep him on chicken for a couple more weeks as I am going to start baby on the raw as well. 
My OH is the owner of Prada and I don't think he will keep up on feeding her raw as he babysat ninjalast week and gave him kibble even tho I sent chicken with him lol MEN! 
I got another free coupon for a bag of evo and the store didn't have any small bags left so they gave me the 13lb bag which retailed for $43.99 they took off the cost of the small bag and gave me 20% off since their store kittens chewed a hole in the side so I got the whole 13lb bag for $15 woohoo the redmeat one too! So at least Prada has the evo to eat. 

Ninjas poops are completely fine he's never had a loose stool once since switching him!!! Knocks on wood*

I fed him canned salmon b4 and he got soooooo sick omg he was crapping everywhere he couldn't even walk without it spraying out everywhere he was sick for like 24 hrs wouldn't even eat I will look into the fresh fish you've mentioned I don't eat fish so idk what's a good price for it so I'd have to research that also. We give prada fish oil pills in capsules squirted on her food bc her fur is a bit raspy compared to the other two ill start doing that for Ninja too! 

Once u freeze the chicken into portions how do u ladies defrost it? I take it out tje night b4 but sometimes I forget so yesterday I put it on defrost in the microwave and blood from the bone started squirted out everywear and it stunk so bad but the dogs all of them went nuts for that smell lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Update!!!!

Baby-Love had her first raw meal tonight and she LOVED it she went so nuts for it! She will have to eat it in the cage from now on though because she's a bit aggressive when eating it especially since Ninja keeps sticking his nose at her piece lol oh ya and I put the pieces frozen in a sandwich bag and the bag into a bowl of hot water to defrost it took like 15 mins to defrost! I feel bad for prada that she doesn't get any  I may just give her the chicken occasionally as a chewy she doesn't eat any type of hard treat or chew toy so she has nothing to chew on for her teeth. Her teeth are still white but she has bad breath lol 

I had a couple other questions I was on kijiji just researching raw food places to see if any butchers around here sell it already precut etc I did find a couple places but I probably won't bother woth them as its pretty far from me like almost and hour 1 way. But while I was searching kijiji someone posted an ad asking for peopel who had freezer burnt meat to donate it to them because they feed raw to their dogs is freezer burnt meat even ok for dogs? I mean I wouldn't eat it I thought it was weird never heard of that before.

Also on another forum someone was asking if you can feed pregnant/ nursing dogs a raw diet or puppies I didn't check back to see the replies. My friends dog just gave birth 2 weeks or so ago I posted the story on here in another section and I've been really talking to her about raw food and switching over to raw and she's really interested but should she wait until after the babies are gone to their new homes to switch the mom over? I tried researching for her and found one sitew where a lady said she switched her female when she was pregnant but wouldn't that be harmful to switch a darastic diet change liek that? I referred her to that dogfoodanalysis.com in the mean time at least she can feed a better quality kibble.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Ninja has done soooooooooo well!! Are you seeing some nice changes yet? Is he getting a little leaner?
> 
> A friend of mine posted these pics of her dogs teeth just ONE WEEK after feeding raw. Amazing difference!
> 
> ...


I finally got to the computer to view those pics of the teeth that is amazing I cannot believe that!!! Ninjas aren't near as yellow as that but he's probably younger than that dog I'm assuming. I will take a pic but I'm not sure it will show up it's actually pretty light yellow.

I forgot to mention that I have started holding the chicken for him and making him pull at it to eat it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes freezer burnt meat is fine they don't discriminate!!!

You can feed pregnant and lactating bitches raw but I wouldn't change her over whilst she's nursing if she doesn't go for it straight away and some dogs don't you can't just make her skip a meal!!! Puppies can also be weaned onto raw I'd love a raw weaned baby an I I was a breederbi would wean mine onto raw!!

She could wean the puppies onto it there are a lot of sites and videos on you tube on raw weaning

Sounds like ninja is doing well you may find that his fat is being replaced with muscle as raw dogs are leaner


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey sorry for the late reply my huge national nursing exam is coming up on weds so I have been avoiding the computer/internet to eliminate distractions!

Can you feed raw ground beef? I have to go through my freezer I know we have freezer burnt meat for sure and am sure there is ground beef in there just wondering if it would be ok to feed it along with the chicken bones or as a separate meal when he doesn't get bones. 

Baby and Ninja are both doing super great on their raw diet. Prada has been given small amounts of chicken raw on her kibble and she is loving it. She's been staying with me all summer at my house as my parents have allowed it but they have said that she needs to start getting back to my b/f's house now  so I am taking her back on thursday. Still going to try and convince my b/f to start her on raw or at least allow her meaty bones once in awhile. 

Ninja's coat has always been shiny, soft but now it's even softer and shinier it seems like! His breath has finally gotten better too! His teeth are still moderately yellow but I'm sure it will go away soon! He gained 0.2lbs so I will have to start cutting him back a bit.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Hey sorry for the late reply my huge national nursing exam is coming up on weds so I have been avoiding the computer/internet to eliminate distractions!
> 
> Can you feed raw ground beef? I have to go through my freezer I know we have freezer burnt meat for sure and am sure there is ground beef in there just wondering if it would be ok to feed it along with the chicken bones or as a separate meal when he doesn't get bones.
> 
> ...


I hope you do well on your nursing exam! Is it like state boards? Yes, that was stressful!

Yes, ground beef is fine. No teeth or jaw workouts, but it's fine to feed. 

Sounds like everyone there is doing awesome!! 

It's REALLY EASY to overfeed on raw because you give such small amounts. It's easy to adjust though. I noticed today that Brody was looking a little more filled out. I need to make sure he doesn't gain anymore. He's always been thin, but lately he's been eating most of his meals so I need to take that into consideration. 

So glad everything is going well there! :hello1:


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I hope you do well on your nursing exam! Is it like state boards? Yes, that was stressful!
> 
> Yes, ground beef is fine. No teeth or jaw workouts, but it's fine to feed.
> 
> ...



what's "state boards" ?? I am not sure if you are familiar but it is like the Nclex exam except it is called something different in Canada same concept the exam is 8am-5pm with 1 1/2 hrs break at noon that's it  should be illegal to have an exam that long!!! I really hope I pass because I just got a job if I fail I won't be able to work  I have been studying literally everyday but I am still scared poopless! 


I am very happy everyone is adjusting well! the only thing I hate about raw feeding is having to cut up the meat if you actually buy legs with thighs atached or whole carcasses it's so disgusting it makes me was to puke and even with a butchers knife I have a super hard time cutting it so I ended up cutting into bigger portions instead of weighing it all it took me so long to cut 2 huge bags of legs with thighs I was getting tired of it lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> what's "state boards" ?? I am not sure if you are familiar but it is like the Nclex exam except it is called something different in Canada same concept the exam is 8am-5pm with 1 1/2 hrs break at noon that's it  should be illegal to have an exam that long!!! I really hope I pass because I just got a job if I fail I won't be able to work  I have been studying literally everyday but I am still scared poopless!
> 
> 
> I am very happy everyone is adjusting well! the only thing I hate about raw feeding is having to cut up the meat if you actually buy legs with thighs atached or whole carcasses it's so disgusting it makes me was to puke and even with a butchers knife I have a super hard time cutting it so I ended up cutting into bigger portions instead of weighing it all it took me so long to cut 2 huge bags of legs with thighs I was getting tired of it lol.


Yes! State board is another name for the NClex. Is it all on computers? When I passed mine (1986), we had to drive to the state capital and spend the night and then it was a two day test! 8-5 Saturday and 8-noon Sunday! It was grueling!!! Now they have it computerized and it doesn't take long at all. I bet you will pass.  Good luck.

You can buy some kitchen scissors for cutting up the meat. It's a lot easier that way! I have some cutco ones, but any kitchen shears will do. You can also get a chinese meat cleaver. They work awesome.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Yes! State board is another name for the NClex. Is it all on computers? When I passed mine (1986), we had to drive to the state capital and spend the night and then it was a two day test! 8-5 Saturday and 8-noon Sunday! It was grueling!!! Now they have it computerized and it doesn't take long at all. I bet you will pass.  Good luck.
> 
> You can buy some kitchen scissors for cutting up the meat. It's a lot easier that way! I have some cutco ones, but any kitchen shears will do. You can also get a chinese meat cleaver. They work awesome.



nope it's all on paper  I sure hope so!!!! It's so frightening and torturous that they make us write this exam lol they don't pass us by % though they determine if we pass by how the others writing that day do, so I just hope everyone else does bad LOL!

I have cutco scissors as well! never thought of using the scissors I have been using the knives and also a butcher knife by a different brand.

edited to add: I just saw the suggestion on the meat cleaver never heard of it before is that like a meat grinder? we are going to purchase a meat grinder and start making our own raw cat food my cat has been having major bladder issues and is putting me into more and more debt. She just eats a really crappy caned food and eukanuba kibble. my vet wants me to feed her that s/o urinary stuff they sell and the first 4 ingredients are all corn products and chicken fat, i told her i refuse to throw my money away to buy garbage food lol I said no offense but I don't agree on buying food from the vets office I find it is very non nutritious and expensive. So she tried to talk me into it for a good while and I told her I'd think about it but I will never buy that food. I researched online a lot on what else I can feed her in the mean time for bladder issues and decided that raw is probably the best thing but I want to grind it all with a grinder and make up a big batch of it and freeze it. I have 3 cats so it will probably be the best way for us.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, a cleaver looks like this ....

Amazon.com: Meat Cleavers

I know a lot of people feed their cats raw. They can be harder to switch than dogs. But it is so good for them. I need to do that too. If you get a grinder, get one strong enough to handle chicken bones. I have heard good things about the grinders here ...

Tasin TS-108 Electric Meat Grinder::Free Shipping::Sausage Stuffer::1 hp

Or if you have a strong husband, you can do a manual grinder.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ohhh thats a cleaver hahaha ok I have seen them before just did not know they were called that! 

and thanks for the info on the meat grinder! My mom said they sell meat grinders at the thrift shops and we should be able to find them there for cheaper but we will see I haven't even begun looking as i just found out all this about my cat on saturday and started researching foods. Hopefully my cat will adjust to it she is a heavy set kitty she loves all diff types of food and is a major mooch she actually will grab the spoon while you are putting it to your mouth lol so hopefully this raw food works out! I found a few recipes online but haven't decided on one yet as I just briefly researched.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck with your exam I wanted to nurse never happened

Good luck getting the cats on raw will be fab to see them improve

So glad you're noticing the change lotus was on eukapoobah before and her fur felt quite dry withing a week of raw it was like silk


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Good luck with your exam I wanted to nurse never happened
> 
> Good luck getting the cats on raw will be fab to see them improve
> 
> So glad you're noticing the change lotus was on eukapoobah before and her fur felt quite dry withing a week of raw it was like silk


I fed eukanuba for over a year didn't know any better vet recommended it actually they told me it was #1 food lol! Baby-Love's hair was bad it was so thick and wirey and brittle I switched them to blue buffalo and her hair instantly changed to soft shiny silk I still have half a bag of the blue left I don't mind it but I like the idea of raw better since watching a show on tv about the food industry. Plus it's pretty pricey for a 4 star food.

forgot to add: thanks for the good wishes the exam was yesterday it was hell i wont lie lol. I hoep I passed anyways they don't mark it by percentage they mark it by the average of how the 235 people did on the exam and if you're in that average you pass. so i hope everyone else had a low average LOL!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> forgot to add: thanks for the good wishes the exam was yesterday it was hell i wont lie lol. I hoep I passed anyways they don't mark it by percentage they mark it by the average of how the 235 people did on the exam and if you're in that average you pass. so i hope everyone else had a low average LOL!


When will you find out? Good luck! I bet you passed it.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I find out in 4-6 weeks! Torture!


----------

